# proper spark plug gap on 95 jetta gl



## j1o (Nov 27, 2000)

I did a search and only got a couple hits. Is this correct:
.032" ( .8mm ); torqued to 22 ft.-lbs.
The plugs are Bosch platinums, FR8DPX. Thanks.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: proper spark plug gap on 95 jetta gl (j1o)*

Gapping and torque are correct. I can't comment on the plugs.


----------



## VeeMike (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: proper spark plug gap on 95 jetta gl (j1o)*

NO! For the '95 2.0 using Bosch FR8DS the gap is only 0.6mm or 0.024 inches. I'm referring to VW's TSB on this issue for this model year and engine (ABA). The 22 ft lbs is correct.


----------



## VeeMike (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: proper spark plug gap on 95 jetta gl (VeeMike)*

One more thing. The Bosch FR8DS plug is a silver tipped plug. Platinum plugs are specifically NOT recommeded nor needed (it's only a 0.024 gap). They list for $12.75. Most dealers sell them for around $8. I got mine from CPI - Car Parts International (www.cpict.com) at their local Fairfield, Conn. distributor. Paid $5.75 each.


----------



## VeeMike (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: proper spark plug gap on 95 jetta gl (VeeMike)*

Geez, I'm beating this to death!
It's TSB Group:28, Number: 94-01 applicable for all ABA engines starting M.Y. 1992. See the following cut & pasted from the TSB-
Service
Golf III, Jetta III, Cabrio with ABA engine:
Only install Bosch spark plugs FR8DS, 
part no. 101 000 044 AA
That's straight from the TSB. Just above it is a warning that, "The spark plug information in manuals may not be correct." Further in the TSB is the gap spec (0.024). This TSB is applicable to my M.Y. 95 Jetta GL with the ABA engine, D.O.M. 5/95. 
Hope this helps and doesn't confuse.


----------



## j1o (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: proper spark plug gap on 95 jetta gl (VeeMike)*

Confused now? So which is it, .6mm or .8mm? The plugs my girlfriend bought are platinums because thats what was reccomened to her. Are these going to hurt her car then? Only cost $20 for the set, btw.


----------



## VeeMike (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: proper spark plug gap on 95 jetta gl (j1o)*

Why argue with an official VW TSB? 
The gap is contingent on the ignition output, not so much the plug. Platinums were introduced years ago with the the new electronic ignitions putting out so much juice to jump much wider gaps which were a necessity to meet emissions regs. Yeah, platinums work forever and hold a gap well. But if VW tells their service tech through a technical service bulletin NOT to install platinums and that the Bosch silver tipped plug is spec'd, and at a gap of 0.026 then I'd say that's pretty good authority.
The difference between a .06mm gap versus a .08mm gap is 25%!!! 
The platnim FR8DPX plugs are probably just fine. And maybe the 0.08mm gap maybe the correct application for that plug in an ABA engine. What's the down side? Gas mileage? Is your ignition fresh and new to jump the wider gap for higher resistance (ohm) platinum plugs? Only you can answer that. 
I'll leave you alone now. I think I've totally screwed up your evening. Sorry.


----------

